# Verschiedene Fragen



## Stahli (27. Januar 2012)

Hi,

hoffe ich bin hier jetzt mit meinen fragen richtig - wenn nicht bitte passend verschieben.

1. habt ihr ideen wie ich meinen pc leiser bekomme? vor allem die grafikkarte unter last nervt. zur zeit ist es so: gehäuse - fractal design define r3, oben und unten - 1x bequiet silent wings 140mm, hinten - bequiet silent wings 120mm, vorne standard lüfter von fractal 120mm, cpu kühler - hr-02 macho, netzteil antec high current gamer 520w und die grafikkarte ist eine gtx 560ti von asus mit dc II kühler.

2. ich wundere mich schon seit langem, dass viele ihren i5 2500k auf 4,2 - 4,5 ghz mit einer spannung von max. 1.2v am laufen haben, meiner jedoch bei 4,2 ghz und 1,25 volt nur bis zum windows startlogo kommt.(board ist das asus p8p67)

3. ich habe meinen moni über den mini hdmi der grafikkarte mit einem entsprechenden kabel verbunden. (mini hdmi auf hdmi)
wenn ich jedoch das kabel berühre kommt kein bildsignal mehr an. um wieder bild zu bekommen muss ich erst den mini hdmi an der grafikkarte richtig reindrücken - bewegen tut sich jedoch nichts. ist das kabel evetuell kaputt oder ist mini hdmi einfach nur schrott?(dvi hat mein bildschirm nicht [samsung p2470lhd])

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Mashed (27. Januar 2012)

1. Wenn dir die Lautstärke sehr wichtig ist und du etwas Geld zur Verfügung hast, wäre eine Wasserkühlung eine Option, eventuell brauchst du dann auch nicht alle Gehäuselüfter. Ansonsten, Standard-Lüfter haben nicht immer gute Qualität, probier mal aus, wie laut der ist.

2. Nicht jeder Chip ist gleich. Manche sind besser für OC geeignet, andere schlechter. Wahrscheinlich hast du Pech gehabt. Persönlich finde ich das Übertakten von CPUs unnötig, meistens braucht man die Mehrleistung(die bei Sandy Bridge nicht besonders groß ist) eigentlich nicht.(dazu kommt noch die Verminderung des Wiederverkaufswerts und der Haltbarkeit)

3. Probier halt ein anderes HDMI-Kabel aus


----------



## Stahli (27. Januar 2012)

an eine wakü hab ich auch schon mal gedacht aber 1. ist das relativ teuer und 2. weiß ich trotz der vielen how to s nicht wirklich welche hersteller und was ich alles brauche usw.


----------



## sven1313 (27. Januar 2012)

tja was anderes als mein vorredner vorgeschlagen hat wirst du nicht machen können deine gehäuse lüfter sind schon sehr leise deine graka ist auch eine der leisesten auf dem markt höchstens gehäuse dämmen oder halt wakü


----------



## Stahli (27. Januar 2012)

im idle geht es ja(könnte aber noch leister sein ).. nur unter last nervt die grafik... gedämmt ist das gehäuse von haus aus. 

was wäre denn zu empfehlen, wenn ich die cpu und die grafikkarte unter wassser setzen will? möglichst, dass der radi im gehäuse bleibt. zb. oben (sind möglichkeiten für 2x 140mm lüfter)
würde ein 240er radiator ausreichen? oder vllt noch einen 120er zwischenklemmen, welcher hinten sitzt?


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2012)

Du hast eigentlich schon recht leise "Teile" verbaut. Die Case-Luffis laufen mit 100%? Sonst versuch sie halt mit dem Mobo oder einer Lüftersteuerung zu bändigen. Jede CPU ist einzigartig, was die eine mit geringer Spannung mitmacht, muss die andere noch lange nicht abkönnen. Ein wenig Glück gehört also auch immer dazu... Außerdem reichen 4,2Ghz doch mehr als dicke, selbst @stock ist der i5-2500k eine Rakete! Oder bist du etwa ein "Balkenmann" 

Wie schnell dreht denn der Grakaluffi der Asus DCII unter Last? Eigentlich sollte man jene unter Last schwer heraushören können, sonst fixier per Afterburner auf den geringsten Wert. Potent genug dafür ist der Custom-Kühler ja...

Gruß


----------



## Stahli (27. Januar 2012)

die lüfter die graka drehen glaube so ca. auf 40 - 50% unter last

edit: kann das hinkommen, bei den prozentzahlen, dass das um die 2500 upm sind? 

naja ich spiel öfter mal gta 4 und da braucht man prozessorleistung ohne ende 

wie ich die gehäuselüfter angeschlossen habe weiß ich grad gar nicht. aber die bequiet sind ja nicht soo laut. das größte problem ist die grafikkarte unter last.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2012)

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus? Schon mal geschaut bei Asus ob es für die DCII ein Bios Update gibt? Wundert mich das die Karte  laut ist, ich hatte die inem kleinen Tower verbaut mit bescheidener Lüftung und die nicht zu hören. Ev. mal die Lüfterkurve mit dem MSI Afterburner anpassen. Die Gehäuselüfter und Co mal überprüfen per Lüftersteuerung vom Board und den Werkslüfter würde ich ersetzen.


----------



## Stahli (27. Januar 2012)

unter last: cpu ca. 50° und gpu ca. 60° -65°

nach nem neuen bios hatte ich mal geguckt, kann ja nochmal machen.

ok, ich denke ich werde mir mal noch nen bequiet silent wings 120mm bestellen oder gibt es lüfter welche gleich viel luft fördern und noch leiser sind?

edit: achja, die grafikkarte ist auf 900mhz übertaktet xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2012)

Du kannst dir ja mal die Scythe Slipstream Reihe ansehen, dort gibt es Modelle die nicht so hoch drehen.


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2012)

Fixier den Grakaluffi mal auf 40%. Das sollte schon Abhilfe bringen... Sollte es wirklich die Pixelschleuder sein. Sonst das Case aufschrauben und unter Last die Lärmquelle ermitteln. Der Macho dürfte es ebensowenig sein, auf wieviel % läuft er?

Gruß


----------



## Stahli (27. Januar 2012)

bei denen ist es aber schwierig die vernünig einzubauen, auch bei den bequiet silent wings, da die lüfter nicht festgeschraubt werden, sondern durch plastikhalterungen gehalten werden. das müssen quasi welche mit einem normalen rahmen und 25mm dicke sein 

und noch mal zur grafikkarte. ausser die lüfterkurve verändern geht sonst nichts?

edit: auf wie viel prozent oder welche geschw. der hat weiß ich so nicht.. bin auch nicht daheim sondern auf der arbeit...(wenig zu tun deswegen rege aktivität )


----------

